# Doe did not pull fur, 6 kits bare on the haybed



## shanzu farms (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

First kindle, no fur pulled.

ANy advice on how i can help? Adding cotton wool or anything? They may get cold tonight...

thanks in advacne.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 2, 2015)

1st of all Congrats!  you can add some cotton wool or dryer lint over the top to help keep them warm- hopefully the doe will pull fur.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's hoping she gets with the program and pulls some fur - it doesn't absorb moisture like cotton or lint does, and anything she takes off her belly makes it easier for the kits to nurse . Plus, the stimulation is said to help with the let-down. 

If you don't think it will freak her out, you could try pulling a bit of her fur yourself.  It should come away fairly easily; it might inspire her to get on with the job herself. Or you can try brushing/ combing fur out - they almost always have some loose hair. Any insulation you can give the kits now is good;  there is always a chance she will pull fur later.  I have seen lots of does that keep adding fur to the nest for days after the kits are born. 

Congrats on the litter!


----------



## shanzu farms (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks all. THey are alive for 2 days now. Seem warm enough...and she is SUPER protective. She's relatively tame but she is very protective. I go in with some food and hay and have a look at the kits, and she immediately jumps on top of them and hovers and licks and presumably feeds a bit. Let's see how we do.

I will try to pull more fur. I have done it a bit, and she got kind of angry! Meanwhile, she started eating the cotton wool (!) shes not eating pellets so shes a bit confused on that front too. (See my other post). So i took the wool out. 

Lets see. Will keep you posted and thanks for the advice.


----------



## sadieml (Oct 31, 2015)

Cotton wool, yes.  I don't recommend dryer lint.  It contains sloughed skins cells and dirt, etc..  Although, my Mama had a friend who used it to stuff throw pillows.  Of course we were all poor in those days, and poverty makes us do all manner of things.  Actually, we're very poor again, I just view poverty in a different way, now.  It's only money.  I have the MOST awesome hubby, 3 FABULOUS kids(healthy), a car, a house, aminals, enough to eat...wait, did I say poor?  Nevermind...


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 1, 2015)

Have you got a cat or dog you can comb some undercoating from that could work as a substitute?  Maybe a feather boa or duster you could trim from?  Should be a great time of year to find a feather boa and it's the right kind of insulating type feathers to provide warmth.  

They'll have their own fur soon enough and won't need it, so it could be they'll do just fine without it if she's providing the warmth they need.


----------

